# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  une erreur 0x8ffe2740 inattendue s'est produite

## deg27

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer IIS sur XP Pro. mais le site par dfaut configur ne demarre pas.
Il m'envoie le message suivant: 



> une erreur 0x8ffe2740 inattendue s'est produite.


Dans le journal des vnements, l'explication renvoie vers un site de Microsoft qui ne trouve rien  ce sujet.
j'ai fouill les forums mais pas de solution.

SOS  vous tous.

----------


## deg27

Dans les proprits j'ai mis le port tcp  8080 au lieu de 80

----------


## deg27

L'erreur tait de  une autre application qui utilisait le prot 80.

J'ai dsinstall l'application en question et j'ai remis le port  80 comme c'tait et a marche.

----------


## nasser.dinar

Je viens d'essayer et a marche  la perfection...

----------

